# Is Norwich & Peterborough Debit Card cheapest for use ab



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Nationwide debit card was great but now charge 2% plus ATM charges.
Fair FX debit card 1.4% plus ATM charges.
Norwich and Peterborough gold classic current account advertising no currency fee and no ATM charges.
Has anybody used this account and does it work as it says? or does any body know of a better debit card for use in the EU?
Derek


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I was with Nationwide for a while, for the free ATM facility. Now, if you have £5000 in the Norwich and Peterborough, ATM's are free or they were last summer.
As they are now part of the Yorkshire Bank, it is possible they offer the same.
The only problem with the N&P bank, there are not too many branches about.

Alan


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

We have the halifax Clarity Card. Check out this website.....
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money

Cheers, janet


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*N&P*

We use the N&P debit card in the EU there are NO charges and even better they use the international visa exchange rate which means they don't load the exchange rate like those thieving chaps at Lloyds. This means that sometimes a transaction is actually cheaper that what I think it will be using the little exchange rate app on my iPhone.

Year before last a three month trip using Lloyds debit cards cost us nearly £300 in fees for transactions and ATM withdrawals. Since changing to N&P = Nothing.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rosalan said:


> I was with Nationwide for a while, for the free ATM facility. Now, if you have £5000 in the Norwich and Peterborough, ATM's are free or they were last summer.
> As they are now part of the Yorkshire Bank, it is possible they offer the same.
> The only problem with the N&P bank, there are not too many branches about.
> 
> Alan


Currently using it in Malaysia on the way back from using it in NZ and according to the N&P online banking site no charges for cash withdrawals in either country.



> 20 Apr 2013	CASH DISPENSER £21.60
> SL SURIA KLCC KUALA LUMPUR ON 19/04/13 100.00 MYR EXCHANGE RATE 0.2160
> N&P DO NOT CHARGE A FOREIGN HANDLING FEE





> 16 Apr 2013	CASH DISPENSER £33.71
> FIX - QUAY STREET AUCKLAND ON 16/04/13 60.00 NZD EXCHANGE RATE 0.5618
> N&P DO NOT CHARGE A FOREIGN HANDLING FEE


You have to pay in a minimum of £500 each month or you are charged a £5.00 "underfunding" fee.

I'm lucky I have an N&P branch half a mile away almost next to my Nationwide branch.

I use N&P for cash and Nationwide Credit Card for purchases.

I'm not aware of any Yorkshire BS account that offers free cash withdrawals abroad.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, Thanks for all the replies. I will definitely open an account. 
Thanks for the information about the Halifax card, we actually took one of them out last year. Spot on. The new card we are looking at is just for getting cash out when we are abroad.
Derek


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*N&P*

Hi

We will do anything to get value for money, and for us that is the N&P debit card for cash withdrawals and the Halifax Clarity for credit card purchases. We have a Caxton so if we are in the UK, waiting for a trip and the rate suddenly rocketed, we could get some.

I compared our three cards sometime back and the exchange rates etc.

Rate comparison using my own cards

Russell

There are other fee free debit cards from the Cumberland BS and also Metro Bank. There are quite a few fee free credit cards too.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

If just for Europe get a cash passport but buy it and load it in Euros. No transaction charges - works anywhere and low ATM withdrawal charges. Buy and load in Euros though.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Darach,

You might already have found out but here are the facts.

We used N&P last year and had excellent results. No fees for ATM withdrawal and the best exchange rates. We use the Gold Light account, which is free with five or more transactions a month.

I arranged our gas and electricity standing orders and three payments-in from our main accounts. Once set up, it works like clockwork. Payments can be quite small!

You need to have a 15 minute telephone chat to set up the account and they will ring you back, to save phone costs.

http://www.nandp.co.uk/current-account/gold-light-current-account/ gives full details.

I'm reluctant to give it too much publicity, as it seems too good to be true, but you did ask.

Best of Luck,
Brian


----------

